# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اونایی که هنوز نمیدونن چیکار کنن

## fate._.meh

سلام به همه اونایی که این تایپیکو میخونن
راستش فقط میخوام یه کانالو معرفی کنم که برنامه رایگان واسه کنکور میزاره
تازه خیلی هم کارش درسته 
نمونه برنامه ش رو میزارم تا ببینین
اینو فقط واسه اونایی گذاشتم که هنوز بلاتکلیف هستن
امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره
لطفا اگه اینو دیدید واسه بقیه دوستانتون هم بفرستید تا اونام خبر دار بشن
ادمین کانال میگه اگه فقط یه نفر با برنامه هام به آرزوش برسه واسه من کافیه
و این که اگه کانال برسه به بالای هزارتا کاراشون به مناطق محروم و واسه قشر ضعیف شروع میشه
مطالب انگیزشی هم توی کانال به وفور پیدا میشه
امیدوارم همه تون به آرزوهاتون برسینhttp://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58fc1fdc...9%88%D8%B2.pdf
اینم آدرس کانال
Telegram.me/academytahsili

----------


## آفتابگردون

ممنون

----------


## آفتابگردون

من برنامه رو دان کردم
نظرتون چیه رو برنامه ای که داده؟

----------


## parnia-sh

> من برنامه رو دان کردمنظرتون چیه رو برنامه ای که داده؟


خوبه اگه طبقش پیش بریالبته یه خورده سنگینه

----------


## sahelam

> خوبه اگه طبقش پیش بریالبته یه خورده سنگینه


میشه برا منم بفرستین؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## high.target

_واسه رشته ریاضی ش هم بذارین.._

----------


## parnia-sh

> میشه برا منم بفرستین؟؟؟؟؟؟


چی براتون بفرستم؟!

----------


## sahelam

> چی براتون بفرستم؟!


برنامه رو :Yahoo (113):

----------


## parnia-sh

> برنامه رو


توی تلگرام هس..
من تل ندارم.اما..
باشه ی لحظه وایسا اگه تونستم با گوشی داداشم برات میزارم همینجا.

----------


## sahelam

> توی تلگرام هس..
> من تل ندارم.اما..
> باشه ی لحظه وایسا اگه تونستم با گوشی داداشم برات میزارم همینجا.


مرسی :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## high.target

_دوستان یکی رفت دید واسه رشته ریاضی ش رو بذاره اینجا لطفا من تل ندارم_

----------


## parnia-sh

> _دوستان یکی رفت دید واسه رشته ریاضی ش رو بذاره اینجا لطفا من تل ندارم_


باشه اگ تونستم

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط parnia-sh




باشه اگ تونستم


مرسی عزیزم.._

----------


## parnia-sh

قبولی صنعت شریف در75روز_1798689325

برای بچه های ریاضی
قبولی در۷۵روز

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط parnia-sh


قبولی صنعت شریف در75روز_1798689325

برای بچه های ریاضی
قبولی در۷۵روز


قربونت ممنون عزیزم مرسی_

----------


## sahelam

وای این برنامه رو دارم مرسی ... زحمت نکش . :Yahoo (8):

----------


## parnia-sh

پزشکی در75روز_75288274

----------


## parnia-sh

برای بچه هایی ک ندارن.
انسانی هم هس.
دیگه خودتون برید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Fateme_

منم دارمش ولی خوب من یکم گیج شدم برنامش یه جوری بود منم با برنامه خودم میرم ولی به نظرم بد نیست خوبه

----------


## fate._.meh

> _واسه رشته ریاضی ش هم بذارین.._


توی کانال واسه ریاضی و انسانیش هم هست

----------


## fate._.meh

بچه ها یه برنامه یه ماهه هم گذاشتن ایشون که بر اساس کمترین درصد های قبولی پزشکی هستش

----------


## _Fateme_

خدایی دیگه پزشکی تو یه ماه؟!!!!!! شگفتا

----------


## tear_goddess

من جدیدا ب این نتیجه رسیدم با دو ماه و نیم میشه رسید ب رتبه زیر 3000 ولی دیگه یک ماه نهههههه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fate._.meh

> من جدیدا ب این نتیجه رسیدم با دو ماه و نیم میشه رسید ب رتبه زیر 3000 ولی دیگه یک ماه نهههههه


همه مباحث نیستش که! فقط مباحثی که واسه حداقل درصد لازمه

----------


## fate._.meh

> خب از کجا معلوم بشه هر چی خوند رو زد؟؟


آسون ترین مباحث کنکوره اگه اونارم نزنه نباید انتظار پزشکی داشته باشه!

----------


## hamed_habibi

ببین عزیزم یه دانش آموزی که مدرسه میره و یا فارغ التحصیل هستش اگه بطورمیانگین از اول #مهر هفته ای 37/5# ساعت مطالعه داشته باشه.ماهی میشه  #150  ساعت.که فقط داوطلبای خواهان رتبه ورشته برتر بخاطر کسب نتیجه ی عالی که تعدادشون خیلی کمه میتونن به مجموع ساعت #150  و #150  به بالا برسند رو سقف درنظربگیریم.شما طی مدت باقی مونده😱😱😱 اگر روزی #11  الی #12  ساعت مطالعه مستمر داشته باشید درمجموع #12 ×#7 5 =#900 ساعت😳😍😍😍
حالا #900  ÷ #150 = #6  ماه💪💪💪
6# ماه فکنکنم زمان کمی براموفقیت باشه تازه شم علاوه ی اون #7 5  روز برنامه کلی اضافه وقت دارین که اگه اینارم جم کنی کلیی فرصت دارین❤️ #1000  ساعت اگه بتونید زمان بخرید یعنی تقریبا #7  ماه براخودتون زمان درست کردین👌👌👌 پس قدر این روزاتونو بدونید وتاجایی که میتونید ازامواج منفی دورباشید.کساییکه میگن نه نمیشه تو ۷۵ روز ویاحتی زمان کمتر موفق شد دوری کنید.این آدمها پوچ و گنجیشک مغز هستن چون به توانایی اراده ی شما وبخشنده ومهربان بودن خداوند متعال واقف نیستن. پس تامیتونید ازین آدمهای پوچ و سست عنصر دوری کنید. براساس دلیل و منطق کارتونو پیش ببرید نه گفته های آدمهای پوچ ومنفی.کارنامه های قبولی رشته مورد علاقه تونو دربیارین ببینید باچه درصدهای پایینی قبول شدن😳😳😳 پس کافیه یذره همت بخرج بدین بخدا میشه اینو بهتون قول میدیم.تودهنی ب  اونا ک میگفتن نمیشه...گنجشک مغزها :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hamed_habibi

مثبت انديشي به معناي خود را گول زدن نيست ـ
مثبت انديشي به معناي نديدن مشکلات نيست ـ

----------


## hamed_habibi

​قرارا نیست 70بزنی 70درصد باعمق صد درصدمیخونی 50میزنی


> خب یعنی با این برنامه زیست رو واقعا میشه ۷۰ زد؟ 
> چون توی درصدا زیست رو ۷۰ زده بود

----------


## Ali77

> من نفهمیدم بالاخره دارید میگید میشه یا نمیشه


ميشه،فقط ٤ تا دانشگاه اول كشور نميشه(برا تجربيا)كه فكر نكنم اونايى كه از الان شروع ميكنن همچين انتظارى داشته باشن.

----------


## Ali77

> چه رشته ای اونوقت؟؟


پزشكى،دندون....
ولى خب كار زياد و خواب ٤ ساعت در شبانه روز ميخاد

----------


## fate._.meh

> چه رشته ای اونوقت؟؟


ببین عزیزم کسی که از الان میخواد تازه شروع کنه باید همه توانشو بذاره
نباید انتظار دانشگاهی مثل تهران و شهید بهشتی و ایران رو داشته باشه
برنامه 75 روزه تقریبا همه مباحثو پوشش میده ولی اینم در نظر بگیر که فقط 74 روز مونده تا کنکور!
برنامه یه ماهه رو واسه کسایی گذاشتم که برنامه بالایی رو نمیتونن برسونن
ولی با این برنامه هم 40 روز وقت اضافه داری که میتونی همه مباحثی رو که خوندی رو فول فول بشی و هم میتونی چند مبحث دیگه رو هم بخونی
تازشم اگه این برنامه رو برسونی میتونی 3تا رشته تاپ دانشگاه هایی مثل ارومیه ،سنندج ،کرمانشاه ایلام ،اهواز، جندی شاپور، همدان، اردبیل، جیرفت، فسا، بندرعباس، زاهدان،ساری ،گرگان ،رشت، آمل، بیرجند، بجنورد و بقیه که یادم نمیاد قبول شی!
یعنی توی این 19تا دانشگاه یه صندلی واسه تو نیس!؟
تازشم کی تضمین میکنه اگه امسال تلاش نکنی سال بعد حسابی خواهی خوند و حتما قبول خواهی شد!؟

----------


## fate._.meh

> مثبت انديشي به معناي خود را گول زدن نيست ـ
> مثبت انديشي به معناي نديدن مشکلات نيست ـ


اره مثبت اندیشی به معنای غول کردن مشکلات هم نیس!

----------


## hamed_habibi

قصد توهین ب کسی ندارم..ولی دوستانی ک میگن ازالان بخونی تهران نمیاری شما ممکنه 10سالم بخونی تهران نیاری چون الان بومی پذیریه..هرکس تو بوم خودش بیشترین شانس داره علی جدی محمد بابایی جز رتبه های تک وزیر صد کشور توهمین انجمن بودن چرا تهران نیاوردن؟چون بومی پذیریه وحشتناک اثر گذاره پس اگه ب امید تهران قبول شدن سال بعد نشستید نمیند واقعا باید زیر 50 کشور بشید تا قبول شید...دوستان ی جوری میگن انتظار تهران نداشته باش تو75روز ک انگار اگه هرکس از هر قطب کشور بخونه تهران قبوله بله میتونه رتبه شاخ بیاره اما تهران سخته ...پس هرکس باید طبق جدولی ک بالا گذاشتم بخونه ببینه بومش کجاس دانشگاه ورتبه هاو درصدای مورد نیازشناسایی کنه

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 69692

----------


## amir_usj

داش کف رو یکم کم در نظر گرفتی بچه های محل ما (اونایی که به پزشکی فکر میکنن ) حداقل روزی 10 ساعت میخونن (حداقل ) تو این دوره یعنی دوره های جمع بندی که دارم میبینمشون به جرات میتونم بگم که خیلیا شون به 14 ساعتم رسیدن 
.موضوع اینجاست ایا  کسی که از اول تیر شروع کرده به خوندن و میانگین 10-11 ساعت خونده با کسی که از فروردین شروع کرده میتونه یکسان باشه (کاری به استثنا ها ندارم ) ؟؟
.این افراد تعدادشون کم نیست
 بجای فکر کردن به اینکه چقدر وقت و زمان مونده و ایا میشه یا نه . یا به خیال اینکه بقیه کم میخونن و ما تو این زمان با زیاد خوندن می تونیم  جبرانش کنیم ، باید بگم روزای از دست رفته رو نمیشه برگردوند ، به همون دلیلی که تا الان نخوندی نمی تونی بعد از اینم خوب بخونی اول خودتو پیدا کن 
.شاید تنها چیزی که از این انجمن یاد گرفتم این بود که کارا رو به دقیقه 90 نندازم و کارم به اما و اگر نیوفته خدا رو شکر میکنم که سال بعد کنکور دارم

----------


## shima1996

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir_usj


داش کف رو یکم کم در نظر گرفتی بچه های محل ما (اونایی که به پزشکی فکر میکنن ) حداقل روزی 10 ساعت میخونن (حداقل ) تو این دوره یعنی دوره های جمع بندی که دارم میبینمشون به جرات میتونم بگم که خیلیا شون به 14 ساعتم رسیدن 
.موضوع اینجاست ایا  کسی که از اول تیر شروع کرده به خوندن و میانگین 10-11 ساعت خونده با کسی که از فروردین شروع کرده میتونه یکسان باشه (کاری به استثنا ها ندارم ) ؟؟
.این افراد تعدادشون کم نیست
 بجای فکر کردن به اینکه چقدر وقت و زمان مونده و ایا میشه یا نه . یا به خیال اینکه بقیه کم میخونن و ما تو این زمان با زیاد خوندن می تونیم  جبرانش کنیم ، باید بگم روزای از دست رفته رو نمیشه برگردوند ، به همون دلیلی که تا الان نخوندی نمی تونی بعد از اینم خوب بخونی اول خودتو پیدا کن 
.شاید تنها چیزی که از این انجمن یاد گرفتم این بود که کارا رو به دقیقه 90 نندازم و کارم به اما و اگر نیوفته خدا رو شکر میکنم که سال بعد کنکور دارم


 شما واسه همه تعیین تکلیف نکن...کسی بخواد بخونه بزرگترین فرد هم نمیتونه جلوشو بگیره چه برسه به شما....تو اینجور تاپیکا افرادی مثل شما نیان بهتره....تو روانشناسی مساله ای وجود داره به نامzip..یعنیی کسی با مدت کمتری ولی فشرده میتونه موفق شه حتی بیشتر از اونی که زمان بیشتری داشته....و اصلا ربطی به عدالت و این حرفا نداره....این یه قانونه...قانون پارکینسون..مغز تو زمان کمتر خودشو میتونه محدود کنه و به بهترین جاها فرد میشه رسید...*

----------


## wave

هیچ وقت مسئله ، زمان نبوده و نیست ... مسئله فقط یادگرفتنه چه در 1 ماه و چه در 1 سال ...
حداقل برای من که اینطوره .

----------


## hamed_habibi

عزیز ایشون کلا ترسو هستن مبادا کسی بخونه موفق شه سامان تارم اذر 94پست گذاشت بخونم زیر هزار میشم همه گفتن نمیشی ولی خوند بعد 4سال دوری با مشکل پزشکی ک داشت 6ماه خوند 600شد ..موفقیت نمیگه چقدر خوندی چندتا تست زدی موفقیت چاشنی انگیزه امید وباوره وتلاش..اغلب رتیبه های زیر صد انجمن از مهرخوندن باپایه معمولی پس اگه نشه تو 6ماه یا 75روز نتیجه خوب گرفت تو ده ما نمیشه جز صد نفر شد ک...پس میشه میشه عاشق بود وعاشقی کرد ...حالا حی بگید حامد یگانه تبلیغ دی وی دی میکنه ...کافر همه را ب کشی خود پندارد


> * شما واسه همه تعیین تکلیف نکن...کسی بخواد بخونه بزرگترین فرد هم نمیتونه جلوشو بگیره چه برسه به شما....تو اینجور تاپیکا افرادی مثل شما نیان بهتره....تو روانشناسی مساله ای وجود داره به نامzip..یعنیی کسی با مدت کمتری ولی فشرده میتونه موفق شه حتی بیشتر از اونی که زمان بیشتری داشته....و اصلا ربطی به عدالت و این حرفا نداره....این یه قانونه...قانون پارکینسون..مغز تو زمان کمتر خودشو میتونه محدود کنه و به بهترین جاها فرد میشه رسید...*

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 69710

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 69711بخشی از مصاحبه سامان تارم ک گواه برحرفای منه

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> داش کف رو یکم کم در نظر گرفتی بچه های محل ما (اونایی که به پزشکی فکر میکنن ) حداقل روزی 10 ساعت میخونن (حداقل ) تو این دوره یعنی دوره های جمع بندی که دارم میبینمشون به جرات میتونم بگم که خیلیا شون به 14 ساعتم رسیدن 
> .موضوع اینجاست ایا  کسی که از اول تیر شروع کرده به خوندن و میانگین 10-11 ساعت خونده با کسی که از فروردین شروع کرده میتونه یکسان باشه (کاری به استثنا ها ندارم ) ؟؟
> .این افراد تعدادشون کم نیست
>  بجای فکر کردن به اینکه چقدر وقت و زمان مونده و ایا میشه یا نه . یا به خیال اینکه بقیه کم میخونن و ما تو این زمان با زیاد خوندن می تونیم  جبرانش کنیم ، باید بگم روزای از دست رفته رو نمیشه برگردوند ، به همون دلیلی که تا الان نخوندی نمی تونی بعد از اینم خوب بخونی اول خودتو پیدا کن 
> .شاید تنها چیزی که از این انجمن یاد گرفتم این بود که کارا رو به دقیقه 90 نندازم و کارم به اما و اگر نیوفته خدا رو شکر میکنم که سال بعد کنکور دارم


سال بعد این موقع میبینمت اخوی ....شما فعلا بفکر امتحان نهاییت باش پاس کنی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

انقد بهم پالس منفی ندید کنکوریا باید پشت هم باشن...خدایی نمیدونم چرا باورنمیکنن این دنیا دو روزه چرا باید ب منفی نگری بدبختی بگذره

----------


## unlucky

ببخشدا یخورده تند حرف میزنم
دیگه حالم داره از همچین بحثایی بهم میخوره

1 : کسانی که میان میپرسن میشه یا نمیشه :
آخه فدات شم ینی تو سطح شعور و فهمت به این حد نرسیده که خودت تشخیص بدی میشه یا نمیشه ؟
الان من بت بگم میشه تمومه ؟ همه چی اوکیه ؟ اگه بگن نمیشه کنکورو بیخیال میشی ؟
فک میکنم هرکسی اینو بدونه که اگه تلاش کنی میشه. اگرم تلاش نکنی نمیشه
این نکته هم وجود داره : کسی که بیشتر تلاش کرده نتیجه بهتری هم میگیره وسلام نامه تمام

2 : کسانی که میگن میشه : 
چینن افرادی کلا همیشه تو انجمن حاظرن که بگن میشه
تا الان حتی 1 نفر هم از چنین عزیزانی دیده نشده که خودش رتبه مطلوبی اورده باشه
دائما در انجمن حضور دارن که به بحث با مخالفا بپردازن و از دیدگاهشون دفاع کنن
یکی نیس به این دوستان بگه : آخه شما که اینقد بلدی. اخر انگیزه ای. ایمان قلبی و چه بدونم از این چیزا داری
نتیجت کو ؟
اکثرا 2-3 ساله که پشت کنکورین کارشونم فقط شعار دادنه

3 : کسانی که میگن نمیشه :
عزیزم به قول اینشتین همه چی نسبیه
اومدیمو شد
اومدیمو یکی تونست
اصن شاید معجزه ای چیزی شد
شاید یکی شانسی ( هرچند با احتمالی در حد صفر ولی صفر نیست ) تونست دانشگاه تهران بیاره
شما از کجا انقد مطمینی که میگی نمیشه 
رو چه حسابی اصن داری حرف میزنی ؟


بیش از 400 تا تاپیک در مورد این بحثا زده شده هیشکیم نیس جم و جور کنه اینارو
تمومش کنید دیگه
مرسی اه

----------


## tear_goddess

اهم  :Yahoo (4): 
اقا بحث این تاپیک شدن یا نشدن نبود  ولی کشیده شد به این بحث  :Yahoo (21):  
اقا با تشکر از توضیحات دوست بالایی ک کاملا راست گفتن 
باید بگم ک شمایی ک میخای تازه شروع کنی اول فک کن ببین چی باعث شده تا الان نخونی ! اون و بر طرف کن !! 
کنکور فقط تست و مرور کردنه ! 
تلاش کن زیاااااااد زیااااااد 
توکل کن 
ایشالا بشه 
سرنوشت این تاپیکم مث باقی این تاپیکا نشه صلوات !!!!

----------


## hamed_habibi

من از فسنجون بدم میاد نمیخورم توام وقتی خوشت نمیاد ازتایپیک ها خب نیا ..انگار ب زور گفتن بیا اینجا نظر بده..این یعنی خودت دوسداری نخود اش بشی وخودت جز همونایی...


> ببخشدا یخورده تند حرف میزنم
> دیگه حالم داره از همچین بحثایی بهم میخوره
> 
> 1 : کسانی که میان میپرسن میشه یا نمیشه :
> آخه فدات شم ینی تو سطح شعور و فهمت به این حد نرسیده که خودت تشخیص بدی میشه یا نمیشه ؟
> الان من بت بگم میشه تمومه ؟ همه چی اوکیه ؟ اگه بگن نمیشه کنکورو بیخیال میشی ؟
> فک میکنم هرکسی اینو بدونه که اگه تلاش کنی میشه. اگرم تلاش نکنی نمیشه
> این نکته هم وجود داره : کسی که بیشتر تلاش کرده نتیجه بهتری هم میگیره وسلام نامه تمام
> 
> ...

----------


## unlucky

> من از فسنجون بدم میاد نمیخورم توام وقتی خوشت نمیاد ازتایپیک ها خب نیا ..انگار ب زور گفتن بیا اینجا نظر بده..این یعنی خودت دوسداری نخود اش بشی وخودت جز همونایی...


اولا عنوان تاپیک بحث های توشو بیان نکرده
این جز قوانین تاپیک زدنه درسته ؟
من که علم غیب ندارم بدونم چی توش نوشتن
تاپیکایی هم که از عنوانشون مشخص باشه نگاه نمیکنم

خیلی وقتم هست که دیگه توی همچین بحثای شرکت نمیکنم
اخرین تاپیکی هم که با این مضمون زده بودن و من چک کردم
یه نظر سنجی گزاشته بود که میشه ؟ نمیشه ؟
من به نظری ندارم رای دادم

به شمام پیشنهاد میکنم از این بحثا بیای بیرون تا انجمن بتونه یه نفسی بکشه

هربار از این بحثا بود شخصیت اصلی فیلم خود تو بودی
واقعا خسته نشدی از این همه کل کل کردن های بی نتیجه ؟
یه پیشنهاد میدم واسه راحت تر شدن کارت ( که کار ظاهرا خیلی خیر خواهانه ای هم هست : انرژی دادن به بقیه و... )
شما به جای اینکه این همه وقتتو بزاری بیای بگی میشه و ضریب دروس و تایم مطالعه رو ضرب و تقسیم کنی 
بشین درس بخون رتبه بیاری
بعدش بیا انجمن بگو این نتیجه ایه که با مثبت اندیشی هام گرفتم
مطمین باش اصلا دیگه لازم به راهنمایی هم نیست
همین که ببیننت خودشون میفهمن میشه و میرن درسشونو میخونن
دهن اونایی هم که میگن نمیشه بسته میشه 

البته این یه پیشنهاده
دوست نداشتی انجامش نده  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## hamed_habibi

من مسیر زندگی کنکور درسم خیلی با شما دوستان فرق داره..عنوان تایپک ندیدی باشه پست هارو ک دیدی نمیخوندی و رد میشیدی پیام نمیزاشتی...من قبولم بشم ب کسی خبردار نمیگم...رسالت زندگی من همینه کم کردن روی ادما ترسو ک با پایین کشیدن بقیه میخوان خودشون بالا ببرن... :Yahoo (20): 


> اولا عنوان تاپیک بحث های توشو بیان نکرده
> این جز قوانین تاپیک زدنه درسته ؟
> من که علم غیب ندارم بدونم چی توش نوشتن
> تاپیکایی هم که از عنوانشون مشخص باشه نگاه نمیکنم
> 
> خیلی وقتم هست که دیگه توی همچین بحثای شرکت نمیکنم
> اخرین تاپیکی هم که با این مضمون زده بودن و من چک کردم
> یه نظر سنجی گزاشته بود که میشه ؟ نمیشه ؟
> من به نظری ندارم رای دادم
> ...

----------


## Dr.AmirHosein

@amir_usj
خداروشکرعقلت کامل نیست که ادمایی مثل من به حرفات گوش بدن!!
پ.ن تو که امسال کنکورنداری بهتره این سایت نیای!چون اینجا اسمش کنکوره وتوم کنکورنداری!!

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دمت گرم امیر جان انشااا دکتربالیاقت ممتازی بشی


> @amir_usj
> خداروشکرعقلت کامل نیست که ادمایی مثل من به حرفات گوش بدن!!
> پ.ن تو که امسال کنکورنداری بهتره این سایت نیای!چون اینجا اسمش کنکوره وتوم کنکورنداری!!

----------


## unlucky

> من مسیر زندگی کنکور درسم خیلی با شما دوستان فرق داره..عنوان تایپک ندیدی باشه پست هارو ک دیدی نمیخوندی و رد میشیدی پیام نمیزاشتی...من قبولم بشم ب کسی خبردار نمیگم...رسالت زندگی من همینه کم کردن روی ادما ترسو ک با پایین کشیدن بقیه میخوان خودشون بالا ببرن...


هعییی ما هرچی میگیم. شما باز داری راه خودتو میای
باشه آقا حامد. شما به رسالتت ادامه بده ببینیم آخرش کجارو میگیری

حق با توعه همون پستو که دیدم نباید اصلا بقیشو نگا میکردم
الان فهمیدم چرا پاسخگو ها و رتبه های برتر و... توی همچین تاپیکایی پیداشون نمیشه  :Yahoo (4): 
از طرفی هم شاید قبلا مثل من توی اینجور تاپیکا بودن و فهمیدن که اخرش کشکه

امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## ata.beheshti

خیلی بیکارین

بعدش سخته  :Yahoo (1): 

بیکار علاف دارن میخونن ملت

تو اینجا تو این تاپیکا چه شکری میخوری  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ata.beheshti

*وقت گذاشتن برای قانع کردن کسی یا کسانی  از پوچ ترین کاراس .. .به زندگی خودتون برسید بقیه خودشون خدا و میلیاردها نورون دارن*

----------


## unlucky

> *وقت گذاشتن برای قانع کردن کسی یا کسانی  از پوچ ترین کاراس .. .به زندگی خودتون برسید بقیه خودشون خدا و میلیاردها نورون دارن*


کاش یکی اینو قبلنا به من میفهموند  :Yahoo (117): 
مرسی از پستت  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amir_usj

> سال بعد این موقع میبینمت اخوی ....شما فعلا بفکر امتحان نهاییت باش پاس کنی


سال بعد منو نمی بینید آبجی  چون بعید می دونم اون موقع بیام انجمن (دو ماه آخر) ایشالله باشه بعد قبولی حتمن میام  :Yahoo (4): 
پاس که سهله من برا 20 می رم... هه

اسمت یادم میونه

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 69754

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 69755

----------


## amir_usj

> @amir_usj
> خداروشکرعقلت کامل نیست که ادمایی مثل من به حرفات گوش بدن!!
> پ.ن تو که امسال کنکورنداری بهتره این سایت نیای!چون اینجا اسمش کنکوره وتوم کنکورنداری!!


من چیزی نگفتم که کسی بخواد گوش بده 
شرایط حال حاضر رو شرح دادم تا کسی که میخواد از الان شروع کنه بدونه کجای کاره و باید به کجا برسه 
تونستن یا نتونستنش دیگه با خودشون 

دیگه شرمنده ازت اجازه نگرفتم داش 
تو کسی نیستی که بخوای برام تعیین تکلیف کنی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## yas.m

سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر 
این یعنی چی که بعضیا میگن میشه بعضیا میگن نمیشه فک کنم همگی این داستان رو شنیدیم که فردی توی صحرایی میرفته تا به شهر مورد نظرش برسه سر راهش شخصی رو میبینه که داره ازاون شهر برمیگرده میپرسه که چقدردیگه چند ساعت دیگه مونده من به اون شهر برسم اون فرد جواب نمیده فرد مورد نظرما میاد وازکنارش ناسزاگویان رد میشه وقتی که کمی فاصله گرفت اون شخص فردموردنظرمارو صدامیکنه ومیگه فلان ساعت میگه پس چرااز اول به من نگفتی اون شخص گفت من نمیدونستم که توباچه سرعتی حرکت میکنی سرانجام تایپیک هم شده مث این داستان دوست گرامی میشه یا نمیشه روباید خودت تشخیص بدی چون هرکسی خودشو بهتراز کسای دیگه میشناسه میای میپرسی من میتونم من مخاطب هم میگم که من نه تورو میشناسم نه شرایطی رو که تو توش درس میخونی پس باید جواب این سوالو درون خودت پیداکنی اول به این باور برسی بعد تمام تلاشتو بکنی
منظور از این متن من یه راهنمایی یه کمک بود لطفا دوستان به دل نگیرند

----------


## hamed_habibi

احسنت کاش بقیه دخترای انجمن ازتو یاد بگیرن درست حرف بزنن..اخه بدبختی طرف سوم دبیرستانه میاد ب یه کنکور گیر میده :Yahoo (20): 


> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر 
> این یعنی چی که بعضیا میگن میشه بعضیا میگن نمیشه فک کنم همگی این داستان رو شنیدیم که فردی توی صحرایی میرفته تا به شهر مورد نظرش برسه سر راهش شخصی رو میبینه که داره ازاون شهر برمیگرده میپرسه که چقدردیگه چند ساعت دیگه مونده من به اون شهر برسم اون فرد جواب نمیده فرد مورد نظرما میاد وازکنارش ناسزاگویان رد میشه وقتی که کمی فاصله گرفت اون شخص فردموردنظرمارو صدامیکنه ومیگه فلان ساعت میگه پس چرااز اول به من نگفتی اون شخص گفت من نمیدونستم که توباچه سرعتی حرکت میکنی سرانجام تایپیک هم شده مث این داستان دوست گرامی میشه یا نمیشه روباید خودت تشخیص بدی چون هرکسی خودشو بهتراز کسای دیگه میشناسه میای میپرسی من میتونم من مخاطب هم میگم که من نه تورو میشناسم نه شرایطی رو که تو توش درس میخونی پس باید جواب این سوالو درون خودت پیداکنی اول به این باور برسی بعد تمام تلاشتو بکنی
> منظور از این متن من یه راهنمایی یه کمک بود لطفا دوستان به دل نگیرند

----------


## yas.m

> احسنت کاش بقیه دخترای انجمن ازتو یاد بگیرن درست حرف بزنن..اخه بدبختی طرف سوم دبیرستانه میاد ب یه کنکور گیر میده


*خب اونی که به کنکور توی سوم دبیرستان به قول شما به کنکور گیر میده حتما استرس کنکورو داره واز الان به فکرکنکوره ،قبل از حرف زدن آدم باید اطلاعاتی توی یک زمینه داشته باشه واینکه باتوهین کردن هیچ وقت کسی نمیتونه کاری درپیش ببره.*

----------


## shima1996

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Simcoe


ببخشدا یخورده تند حرف میزنم
دیگه حالم داره از همچین بحثایی بهم میخوره

1 : کسانی که میان میپرسن میشه یا نمیشه :
آخه فدات شم ینی تو سطح شعور و فهمت به این حد نرسیده که خودت تشخیص بدی میشه یا نمیشه ؟
الان من بت بگم میشه تمومه ؟ همه چی اوکیه ؟ اگه بگن نمیشه کنکورو بیخیال میشی ؟
فک میکنم هرکسی اینو بدونه که اگه تلاش کنی میشه. اگرم تلاش نکنی نمیشه
این نکته هم وجود داره : کسی که بیشتر تلاش کرده نتیجه بهتری هم میگیره وسلام نامه تمام

2 : کسانی که میگن میشه : 
چینن افرادی کلا همیشه تو انجمن حاظرن که بگن میشه
تا الان حتی 1 نفر هم از چنین عزیزانی دیده نشده که خودش رتبه مطلوبی اورده باشه
دائما در انجمن حضور دارن که به بحث با مخالفا بپردازن و از دیدگاهشون دفاع کنن
یکی نیس به این دوستان بگه : آخه شما که اینقد بلدی. اخر انگیزه ای. ایمان قلبی و چه بدونم از این چیزا داری
نتیجت کو ؟
اکثرا 2-3 ساله که پشت کنکورین کارشونم فقط شعار دادنه

3 : کسانی که میگن نمیشه :
عزیزم به قول اینشتین همه چی نسبیه
اومدیمو شد
اومدیمو یکی تونست
اصن شاید معجزه ای چیزی شد
شاید یکی شانسی ( هرچند با احتمالی در حد صفر ولی صفر نیست ) تونست دانشگاه تهران بیاره
شما از کجا انقد مطمینی که میگی نمیشه 
رو چه حسابی اصن داری حرف میزنی ؟


بیش از 400 تا تاپیک در مورد این بحثا زده شده هیشکیم نیس جم و جور کنه اینارو
تمومش کنید دیگه
مرسی اه


ببخشید شاید حرفاتون درست باشه ولی این تاپیک واسه کسایی هست که ناامیدن اگه حالتون بهم میخوره اینجا نباید بیاید جایی دیگه باید برید انقدرم تیریپ همه چیزدان برندارید این تاپیک شاید از نظر شما مسخره باشه پس نیاید داخلش و نظر هم ندید...مثل من که اگه یه تاپیکی بهم ربط نداشته باشه نمیام چه برسه نظر بدم اونم طوماار.....بالاخره زدن تاپیک آزاده....با هرموضوعی...*

----------


## unlucky

> *ببخشید شاید حرفاتون درست باشه ولی این تاپیک واسه کسایی هست که ناامیدن اگه حالتون بهم میخوره اینجا نباید بیاید جایی دیگه باید برید انقدرم تیریپ همه چیزدان برندارید این تاپیک شاید از نظر شما مسخره باشه پس نیاید داخلش و نظر هم ندید...مثل من که اگه یه تاپیکی بهم ربط نداشته باشه نمیام چه برسه نظر بدم اونم طوماار.....بالاخره زدن تاپیک آزاده....با هرموضوعی...*


حالت خوبه ؟
الان پستایی که شما گزاشتی چه ربطی به تاپیک داره ؟
نه چه ربطی داره ؟
تاپیک در مورد کانالی که برنامه ریزی میکنه بود
شما که خودت میای اینجا در مورد مسائل دیگه با بقیه بحث میکنی چرا به من گیر میدی ؟
شرمنده اخلاق ورزشیت من نگفتم از این تاپیک حالم بهم میخوره
گفتم از همچین بحثایی حالم بهم میخوره
اصلا هم نگفتم مشکلی با موضوع این تاپیک یا چیزای دیگش دارم
قبل اینکه همینجوری بیاین رو هوا حرف بزنید لطفا قبلش پستی رو که نقل گرفتید مطالعه کنید
هم برید پست اول رو مطالعه کنید که بفهمید اصلا مربوط به چیه و بیخودی اسپم ندین
تاپیک هیچ ربطی به نا امیدی نداره
مربوط به بلاتکلیفی و کسانی هست که برنامه برای این مدت باقی مونده احتیاج دارن

----------


## shima1996

*طرف استرس امتحان نهایی داره میاد به کنکوریا گیر میده.....خب اول گل گاوزبون بخور بعد بیا نظر بده از الان میترسه کسی جاشو بگیره دیگه نمیدونه هیچ کس نمیتونه جای کسی رو بگیره ..یه دوستی داشتم دقیقا همینطور بود خیلی درس میخوند ولی بیش از حد حسود و تنگ نظر بود..کلی هم کلاس رفت و ازمون ولی به دروغ میگفت من اصلا کلاس نمیرم..من خودم میخونم..حتی به صمیمی ترین دوستشم برنامشو نمیگفت....با این که واقعا زیاد خوند و خرخون بود و همه انتظار پزشکی ازش داشتن علوم آزمایشگاهی روزانه دزفول قبول شد..که خیلیم رشته خوبیه ولی مسلما هدفش 3 رشته اصلی بوده که نرسید. ولی واقعا چون تنگ نظر بود حس میکنم به جایی که باید می رسید نرسید....اینم اخر و عاقبت کسایی که فکر میکنن اگه به کسی کمک کنن بقیه جاشونو میگیرن.....پس کمر همت میبندن برای هجوم بردن به تاپیک هایی که ذره ای بوی امیدواری دارن و تمام افکار منفیشونو تخلیه میکنند و با خیالی اسوده به درس خوندن خود ادامه میدن و خوشحال از اینکه یک رقیب کمتر زندگی بهترباشد که رستگار شوند*

----------


## Ali77

دوستان سومى قصد توهين ندارم
ولى من گنده تر از شما رو ديدم كه تو كلاسمون بودن،هميشه هم در حال خوندن براى المپياد بودن با معدل ٢٠ كتبى كل چهارمم سوم رفته بودن كلاساى هدف و بسته بودن ولى چنان دهنشون تو كنكور سرويس شد كه همگى الان دارن با افتخار حسابدارى پيام نور ميخونن،حتى حاضر نشدن يه سال بمونن،از همينجاهم قول ميدم هر كسى تو اين تاپيك و تاپيكاى ديگه كه سومه و ادعاى رتبه برتر شدن ميكنه سال اينده به هيچجا نميرسه 
لطفا نقل نگيريد
تمام تلاشتونو بكنيد و تا وقتى جو كنكورو نديدين ادعايى نداشته باشيد
والسلام
پ.ن:هميشه سعى كنيد با عملتون خودتونو به ديگران نشون بدين،حرفو كه همه ميزنن.رتبه ١ امسالم نميگه امسال زير ١٠ ميشم،اونوقت بعضيا.....

----------


## aliafsari726

چند تجربه :
۱:سعی کنید درسو با هیجان بخونید (این همون تفاوت بین مستند های ایرانی و خارجیه )
۲:در قنوت از خدا جدیت بر سر اهداف رو طلب کنیید حتی به فارسی
۳:بر حاشیه فکر نکنید اگر حدود ۶۰ درصد بزنید (میانگین)رشته های خوب میارین
۴:ارامش خودتونو حفظ کنین 
۵: در درس ها ازمون های فشرده بزنین
۶:از شکلات تلخ برای  انرزی استفاده کنین البته پس از خوردنش خودتو کنترل کنید
۷ :Yahoo (94): گران اگر شما را اذیت کردن از  انها فقط فرار کنید و درگیر نشید
۸:در اولین فرصت درس بخونین
فی سبیل الله

----------


## hamed_habibi

خلاصه کلام تجربه دومین سال کنکورم اگه کسی عاشقانه بخونه زحمت با برنامه ریزی درستی بکشه...و امیدوار باشه کم نیاره قطعا موفقه...تنها ادمایی میتونن موفقیت های بزرگی کسب کنن ک فارغ از ضرب تقسیم قوانین فیزیک عمل کنن...میگن مجنون ب عشق لیلی کوه ازجا کنده دقیقا حکایت ماست..من توهیچ تایپیکی ادعای رتبه برتر بودن نداشتم ولی زمان ثابت میکنه کت تنه کیه...خود طراح سوال کنکورم بگه نمیشه موفق شد من میگم میشه...نمونه بارش سامان تارم بدبخت اومد اذر 94تایپیک زد میخوام بخونم همه گفتن نمیشه تو دور بودی تجربی فلانه همه اون ادما رفتن کنار اما سامان 600شد بااینکه مشکل قرنیه چشم داشت..این یعنی لال شن بعضیا بهتره...بازم میگم زمان نشون میده کت تنه کیه..یاعلی

----------


## _Fateme_

خداوکیلی بیخیال بشینید  بخونید فقط 
شد بیاید یه تو دهنی بزنید به همه کسایی که گفتن نمیشه نشدم بدون کنکور به این راحتیا نیست و باید خیلی تلاش کنی

پ.ن الان بعضیا میگن وای یه ماهه ام میشه چقد منفی بافی شگفتا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aliafsari726

بسیاری از افرادی که ادعا ی بی انگیزگی میکنن ولی درسو دوس دارن به علت عدم استفاده از روش هاس 
مثلا یکی خوابش میاد /یکی اونقد تو نت بوده چشاش و لوب پیشانیش درد میکنه یکی گشنشه   در این حالت بسیاری از افراد مستقیم سراغ راه حل نمیرن (که مهم ترین دلیلش تنبلیه)مثلا در مثال نت طرف میتونه با نیم ساعت بستن چشم و ارام شدن اماده درس بشه ولی معمولا میره میشینه جلو tvیا کارای دیگه و به فرداش دل میبنده و...

----------


## amir_usj

می خوام هی حرف بزنم ولی نمی شه خب بیش از این هم نمیشه انتظار داشت که بقیه بفهمن افرادی مثل من قصد واقعیشون چیه کلا زیاد نمی تونم با تایپ کردن منظورمو برسونم حرف زدن رو در رو   رو ترجیح میدم 
خدا شاهده که واقا قصد من این نیست که کسی رو نا امید کنم ... دیگه یه نفر یا دونفر که چیزی نیست الان 600 هزار نفریم 
من ادعا نکردم الانم برام رتبه مهم نیست مهم اینه که پزشکی قبول شم حالا چه 2 رقمی یا 4 رقمی الان حتی حدودشم نمی تونم بگم رتبه کنکور  ماه های آخر مشخص میشه 
در جواب شیما خانوم هم باید بگم 
والا من استرس نهایی رو هم ندارم .
حسود که والا اولین باره کسی سر درس خوندن بهم میگه حسود من هر کاری که از دستم بر بیاد برای دوستام میکنم و از این تریپ شخصیت هام نیستم که همه چی و از بقیه مخفی کنم 

دیگه علی آقا هم اصل مطلبو گفت دیگه .لازم به توضیح بیش از اینم نیست .
کنکور قابل احترامه کسی که کوچیک بدونتش قطعا چوبشو میخوره بعضی از دوستان یه جوری صحبت میکنن که انگار کاری نداره و اسونه 

الان که دارم دقت میکنم خیلی از دوستان که دارن این حرفا رو میزن یه سال کنکور دادن واقا جای تعجب

سامان دارم که شما داری حرفش میزنی امد تاپیک زد که میخوام بخونم نه اینکه بگه میشه از الان کاری کرد؟؟؟!! . این یعنی قبلش تصمیمشو گرفته بود و حرفای بقیه هم روش هیچ تاثیری نداشت این جور تاپیکا خوبن چون طرف حداقل تصمیمشو گرفته من از این جور تاپیکا کم دیدم(تا الان که ندیدم ) یارو میاد میگه میترسم شروع کنم خب الان واقا چی میشه در جوابش گفت ؟؟؟ اینکه نترس داداش تو حتمن تو این سه ماهی میتونی . الان با گفتن این همه چیز حل میشه و ما هم میشیم  آدم خوب و شبا هم خوب می خوابیم . 
اینجاست که یکی مثل اوشون میشه رتبه 600 (البته توی 7 ماه ) و یکی مثل ایشون میشه رتبه n رقمی 
البته مثال از این افراد زیاده من خودم یکی رو دیدم که رشته ریاضی بوده و 10 ماه خونده و پزشکی هم قبول شده 
کار هرکس نیست خرمن .... دیگه بقیشو خودت میدونی 

آها راستی من یه چیزی رو متوجه نمیشم اینایی که 24 ساعت آنلاینن  چطور میتونم با تمرکز درس بخونن 
تو این زمان دیگه فکر نکنم انجمن جز وقت تلف کردن فایده دیگه ای هم داشته باشه . 
دوستمون راست گفته . هیچ رتبه برتری رو نمی بینیم که بیاد درباره این چیزا حرف بزنه 

دیگه چی ... دیگه همین ... حرفی نیست ... موفق باشید

----------


## NilouMH

بچه ها میدونین چرا هیچکی از ماه های اخر نتیجه نمیگیره؟چون ماها فقط جوگیر میشیم 1 روز و میگیم اره روزی 16 ساعت میخونم نتیجه میگیرم و بعد روز بعد تا خود کنکور در عذابیم که میشه یا نمیشه در حالی که بقیه دارن میخونن 
درصورتی که بهترین دانش اموزم نمیتونه بگه حتما میشه
مطمئنن بخونین از چیزی که الان هستین خیلی بهتر میشین 
 زیر 2000 شدن به شدت سخته و همتونم میدونین چه رقابت سختیه و باید وحشتناک بخونین
و هوش و شرایط زندگیه افراد خیلی نقش داره ممکنه من یه مطلبیو توی 6 ماه تسلط پیدا کنم یکی دو ماه.یکی خونش ارومه یکی دعوا. و عوامل دیگه 
کسایی که پایه قوی دارن و الان رتبشون درحد 5 6 هزاره رتبه ی زیر 1500 میارن به نظرم .
فقط باید این دوره چیزی که بهش فکر میکنین درس باشه نه چیز دیگه
و اینکه به نتیجه فکر نکنین واقعا استرس اوره
اگه تمام فکر و ذکرتون درس و هدفتون شد تدی این 74 روز که بهترین رتبه رو در حد خودتون میارین اگر که نه بدونین موفق نمیشین.برلی رتبه ی خوب اوردن باید ذهنیتتون رو تغییر بدین
مثلا یادمه یکی توی همین انجمن گفت من پارسال 40 روز اخر 2 تا 4:30 میخابیدم حتی ناهارمو با درسم میخوردم و تنها به درس فکر میکردم و تمرکز 100 درصد داشتم و رتبش شده 2700 منطقه 1 (نمیدونم کی بود ایشون)

----------


## hamed_habibi

میگن کنکور 97 اخرین کنکور نظام قدیمه یعنی کسی نمیتونه پشت کنکور بمونه؟مگه میشه تو یکسال ازصفر ب پزشکی رسید؟پس منی ک دوسال انواع کتبارو زدم باید بااونی ک نهایی داره اولین اخرین کنکورشه یکی باشم؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amir_usj

> میگن کنکور 97 اخرین کنکور نظام قدیمه یعنی کسی نمیتونه پشت کنکور بمونه؟مگه میشه تو یکسال ازصفر ب پزشکی رسید؟پس منی ک دوسال انواع کتبارو زدم باید بااونی ک نهایی داره اولین اخرین کنکورشه یکی باشم؟


تویی که  یه سال موندی حتمن یه مشکلی بوده و گرنه یه سال خوب خوندن بسه با سه قبولی 
آها راستی به هوش طرفم بستگی داره و خیلی پارامترهای دیگه ...  :Yahoo (4): 
راجب کنکور نظری ندارم چون واقن نمی دونم ولی برا من همون یه سال بسه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NilouMH

دوستان یه پیشنهاد 
نت رو خاموش کنین و درستون رو بخونین
به نظرم این بهترین کاره
یکی از عواملی که باعث شده من درسمو یکسره بخونم اینه که کرنومتر میدم دسته مامانم میگم 3:45 دقیقه شد صدام کن
خب منم باید اون 3:45 بدون ذره ای اتلاف وقت بخونم
و اون درسو جلوی مامانم تیکشو بزنم که خوندم 
این خیلی تاثیر داره
بشینین بخونین اخرش یه رتبه ای میارین

----------


## hamed_habibi

ازته دل میخوام همه قبول شن...

----------


## hamed_habibi

شیرین ترین رویای زندگیفایل پیوست 69777

----------


## mina_77

> دوستان سومى قصد توهين ندارم
> ولى من گنده تر از شما رو ديدم كه تو كلاسمون بودن،هميشه هم در حال خوندن براى المپياد بودن با معدل ٢٠ كتبى كل چهارمم سوم رفته بودن كلاساى هدف و بسته بودن ولى چنان دهنشون تو كنكور سرويس شد كه همگى الان دارن با افتخار حسابدارى پيام نور ميخونن،حتى حاضر نشدن يه سال بمونن،از همينجاهم قول ميدم هر كسى تو اين تاپيك و تاپيكاى ديگه كه سومه و ادعاى رتبه برتر شدن ميكنه سال اينده به هيچجا نميرسه 
> لطفا نقل نگيريد
> تمام تلاشتونو بكنيد و تا وقتى جو كنكورو نديدين ادعايى نداشته باشيد
> والسلام
> پ.ن:هميشه سعى كنيد با عملتون خودتونو به ديگران نشون بدين،حرفو كه همه ميزنن.رتبه ١ امسالم نميگه امسال زير ١٠ ميشم،اونوقت بعضيا.....


یکیش خود خوووده خودم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mina_77

> شیرین ترین رویای زندگیفایل پیوست 69777


حاضرم واسه پردیسش هم در حد مرگ درس بخونم
به قول یکی زیر 2000خیلی ماوراییه
اما زیر 4000؛5000امیدی هست هنوز
بازم شکرت خدا
راضیم

----------


## hamed_habibi

عکس از دانشگاه رفاه باکو ...واحد دندونپزشکی...خداقسمت همه کنه :Yahoo (83): فایل پیوست 69778

----------


## hamed_habibi

​مهم عشقه نه زمان رسیدن...مهم رسیدنه 96یا97

----------


## mina_77

ایشاااااااالا 96

بلند بگو ایشااالااا :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amir_usj

> ​مهم عشقه نه زمان رسیدن...مهم رسیدنه 96یا97


نگو که  می خوای 97 رو هم بمونی 
باو قبول شو برو خستمون کردی خخخ  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 69779

----------


## Ali77

> حاضرم واسه پردیسش هم در حد مرگ درس بخونم
> به قول یکی زیر 2000خیلی ماوراییه
> اما زیر 4000؛5000امیدی هست هنوز
> بازم شکرت خدا
> راضیم


منم امسال به اميد پرديسش خودمو دكتر ميناميدم،چند روز پيش فهميدم يه ساختمون پايين خيابون انقلاب دانشكده دندونه و مارو نميبرن ساختمون اصلى،ازش زده شدم،سالى ٢٧ بدم بهشتيم نرم،خيلى زور داره :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Ali77

​من يكى كه تا نرم دندون بهشتى ول كن سازمان سنجش نيستم

----------


## m14_ir

> فایل پیوست 69779


خیلی جالب بود  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mina_77

> منم امسال به اميد پرديسش خودمو دكتر ميناميدم،چند روز پيش فهميدم يه ساختمون پايين خيابون انقلاب دانشكده دندونه و مارو نميبرن ساختمون اصلى،ازش زده شدم،سالى ٢٧ بدم بهشتيم نرم،خيلى زور داره


ولی داروش با بچه های دولتی تو ساختمون اصلین اینو مطمینم

قده ی ماشین اروند مامااانی و خوشگل :Yahoo (20):  پامون درمیاد
ولی اسمش بهشتیه دیگه
میصرفه

----------


## Ali77

> ولی داروش با بچه های دولتی تو ساختمون اصلین اینو مطمینم
> 
> قده ی ماشین اروند مامااانی و خوشگل پامون درمیاد
> ولی اسمش بهشتیه دیگه
> میصرفه


٧ سالش راحت يه سانتافه پامون درمياد :Yahoo (94): 
ولى با رتبه ٢٠٠٠ برى بهشتى خيليم ميصرفه
پس ميخاين شما برين
من هيچجوره نميتونم برم دارو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

من بهشتی نیارم خودمو حلق اویز میکنم..امسال عمومی 70بزنم تخصصی همه رو سی بزنم با زمین دارو راحت بهشتی قبولم...97 انشااا زیر صد چون تو یکسال تخصصی 60برسونم حله

----------


## _Fateme_

> من بهشتی نیارم خودمو حلق اویز میکنم..امسال عمومی 70بزنم تخصصی همه رو سی بزنم با زمین دارو راحت بهشتی قبولم...97 انشااا زیر صد چون تو یکسال تخصصی 60برسونم حله


ان شاالله که 
من و مینام هستیمااااااا

----------


## mtbkh

دوستان یک سوالی برای من پیش اومده این عکس پایینو از سایت قلم چی گرفتم ولی هرچی فکر میکنم نمیفهمم یعنی چی که طرف مشهدی باشه بعد سهمیه منطقه محروم داشته باشه...



یا اینجا که سهمیه منطقه یک اهل مشهد ولی سهمیه منطقه محروم...اینو من نفهمیدم لطفا یکی توضیح بده

چون تا جایی که من میدونم شهر های خاصی این سهمیه مناطق محروم رو دارن

----------


## hamed_habibi

شما ک باهوشید انشااا حتما قبولید..من منطقه سه ام بچه محروممم خخخخ


> ان شاالله که 
> من و مینام هستیمااااااا

----------


## hamed_habibi

شما تعریفت از مناطق محروم چیه؟خب ایشون جز روستاهای مشهد بودهخ...کلا روستاها کسانی ک مدارس سطح  صفر درس میخونن منطقه سه ان واونایی ک مثلا زاهدان روستاهای سیستان مشهد خراسانن محروم حساب میشن مثلا اب برق ندارن خیلی هاشون...چجوری بگم تعریفش اینه وجود حداقل امکانات زندگی ندارن مرحوم حساب میشن 


> دوستان یک سوالی برای من پیش اومده این عکس پایینو از سایت قلم چی گرفتم ولی هرچی فکر میکنم نمیفهمم یعنی چی که طرف مشهدی باشه بعد سهمیه منطقه محروم داشته باشه...
> فایل پیوست 69785
> 
> فایل پیوست 69786
> یا اینجا که سهمیه منطقه یک اهل مشهد ولی سهمیه منطقه محروم...اینو من نفهمیدم لطفا یکی توضیح بده
> 
> چون تا جایی که من میدونم شهر های خاصی این سهمیه مناطق محروم رو دارن

----------


## mtbkh

پس با این توصیف من جز فوق محروما حساب میشم دیگه :Yahoo (117):  محرومتر از افریقا که نداریم دیگه

خیلی ممنون الان فهمیدم 




> شما تعریفت از مناطق محروم چیه؟خب ایشون جز روستاهای مشهد بودهخ...کلا روستاها کسانی ک مدارس سطح  صفر درس میخونن منطقه سه ان واونایی ک مثلا زاهدان روستاهای سیستان مشهد خراسانن محروم حساب میشن مثلا اب برق ندارن خیلی هاشون...چجوری بگم تعریفش اینه وجود حداقل امکانات زندگی ندارن مرحوم حساب میشن

----------


## hamed_habibi

خخخ مگه تو افریقایی :Yahoo (20): 


> پس با این توصیف من جز فوق محروما حساب میشم دیگه محرومتر از افریقا که نداریم دیگه
> 
> خیلی ممنون الان فهمیدم

----------


## eskalis

> دوستان یک سوالی برای من پیش اومده این عکس پایینو از سایت قلم چی گرفتم ولی هرچی فکر میکنم نمیفهمم یعنی چی که طرف مشهدی باشه بعد سهمیه منطقه محروم داشته باشه...
> فایل پیوست 69785
> 
> فایل پیوست 69786
> یا اینجا که سهمیه منطقه یک اهل مشهد ولی سهمیه منطقه محروم...اینو من نفهمیدم لطفا یکی توضیح بده
> 
> چون تا جایی که من میدونم شهر های خاصی این سهمیه مناطق محروم رو دارن


ببین هر استانی برای شهرستانهای خودش  پذیرش بومی دارند !! یعنی چی ؟؟

یعنی اینکه اگه ظرفیت دندون مشهد 10 نفر باشه 3 نفر بومیه یعنی 3 نفر حتمن از شهرستانهاش میگیره و 7 نفر دیگه از خارج استان و هرکی که رتبه بهتری داشته باشه ،ی خرده پیچیده هست براساس تراز میگیرن اون 7 نفر دیگه رو !! اون 3 نفر دیگه بحثشون جداس شاید دیدی یارو جزو همون شهرستاناش بوده و بهترین رتبه توی همون شهرستاناب مشهد 7000 بوده و انتخاب رشته کنه برای بومی مشهد صدرصد قبوله چون بهترین رتبه توی بومیا مشهد بود یعنی برای بومیا تراز مطرح نیست ولی ولاغیر مطرحه!! ولی تعهدی هست این بومی بودن یعنی تا 10 سال باید توی خراسان رضوی و هرجا که خودشون گفتن باید کار کنی و نمیتونی تا ده سال تخصص بگیری !! کلا ی جورایی کارمند دولتی ولی با حقوق مثلا ده الی پونزده میلیون !!! مثل همین پزشک خانواده ها ولی برای دندون نمیدون نمیدونم چی میگن حتمن دندون خانواده  :Yahoo (112):  من از راهنمایی انشام و فن بیانم بد بوده نمیدونم خوب رسوندم یا نه  :Yahoo (94):  اصن فهمیدی!!چون هم استانی بودی برات ایقد توضی دادم ، وگرنه کلا من این جور پستارو تستی جواب میدم  :Yahoo (94): 

حالا کدوم شهرستان مشهدی؟ منم از شهرستانای مشهدم  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Ali77

> ببین هر استانی برای شهرستانهای خودش  پذیرش بومی دارند !! یعنی چی ؟؟
> 
> یعنی اینکه اگه ظرفیت دندون مشهد 10 نفر باشه 3 نفر بومیه یعنی 3 نفر حتمن از شهرستانهاش میگیره و 7 نفر دیگه از خارج استان و هرکی که رتبه بهتری داشته باشه ،ی خرده پیچیده هست براساس تراز میگیرن اون 7 نفر دیگه رو !! اون 3 نفر دیگه بحثشون جداس شاید دیدی یارو جزو همون شهرستاناش بوده و بهترین رتبه توی همون شهرستاناب مشهد 7000 بوده و انتخاب رشته کنه برای بومی مشهد صدرصد قبوله چون بهترین رتبه توی بومیا مشهد بود یعنی برای بومیا تراز مطرح نیست ولی ولاغیر مطرحه!! ولی تعهدی هست این بومی بودن یعنی تا 10 سال باید توی خراسان رضوی و هرجا که خودشون گفتن باید کار کنی و نمیتونی تا ده سال تخصص بگیری !! کلا ی جورایی کارمند دولتی ولی با حقوق مثلا ده الی پونزده میلیون !!! مثل همین پزشک خانواده ها ولی برای دندون نمیدون نمیدونم چی میگن حتمن دندون خانواده  من از راهنمایی انشام و فن بیانم بد بوده نمیدونم خوب رسوندم یا نه  اصن فهمیدی!!چون هم استانی بودی برات ایقد توضی دادم ، وگرنه کلا من این جور پستارو تستی جواب میدم 
> 
> حالا کدوم شهرستان مشهدی؟ منم از شهرستانای مشهدم


ينى الان مثلا يكى از تهران با رتبه زير ٢٠٠ پزشكى بهشتى بياره حتما تعهديه يا ميتونه تو انتخاب رشته تعهدى نزنه؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

تهران تهعد نداره من 500منطقه سه بشم تهران قبولم بومیم :Yahoo (83): 
ينى الان مثلا يكى از تهران با رتبه زير ٢٠٠ پزشكى بهشتى بياره حتما تعهديه يا ميتونه تو انتخاب رشته تعهدى نزنه؟ [/QUOTE]

----------


## hamed_habibi

بنظرم تهعدی بهتره 8صبح تا 2بعد ازظهر میری نزدیک ترین روستای شهرت عین کارمند ماهی 10الی15تومن درامد..کدوم پزشک عمومی انقد دره؟تازه بدون استرس کارت..مزایا اینامداری..غروباشم برای خودتی

----------


## eskalis

> ينى الان مثلا يكى از تهران با رتبه زير ٢٠٠ پزشكى بهشتى بياره حتما تعهديه يا ميتونه تو انتخاب رشته تعهدى نزنه؟


ببین دوست عزیز اونجوری با قاطعیت نمیشه گف و رتبه برای بومی مطرح کرد!! در ضمن تو که تهرانی برات فک نکنم بومی محروم بخوره !! 
اون حامد یگانه فقد میخواد بگه منم هستم الکی نظرشه!! !! چرا تعهد تهران داره ولی بومی نداره !! یعنی برای شهرستانای حومه تهران بومی داره !! اسمش روشه !بومی!!
و برای اینکه ببینی چه رتبه هایی پارسال ،یعنی اخرین رتبه که بومی تهران قبول شده توی رتبه دو سه سال اخیر بگردی پیدا میشه!!
اگه جنابعالی خوده تهران هستی، اگه تعهد دوست داری و با شرایطش تعهد کنار بیایی میتونی تا 1000 و 1500 کشور هم تعهد تهران قبول بشی..

----------


## hamed_habibi

خب شهرای اطراف تهران زنجان تعهدی داره بعدشم مناطق محروم گفتم


> ببین دوست عزیز اونجوری با قاطعیت نمیشه گف و رتبه برای بومی مطرح کرد!! در ضمن تو که تهرانی برات فک نکنم بومی محروم بخوره !! 
> اون حامد یگانه فقد میخواد بگه منم هستم الکی نظرشه!! !! چرا تعهد تهران داره ولی بومی نداره !! یعنی برای شهرستانای حومه تهران بومی داره !! اسمش روشه !بومی!!
> و برای اینکه ببینی چه رتبه هایی پارسال ،یعنی اخرین رتبه که بومی تهران قبول شده توی رتبه دو سه سال اخیر بگردی پیدا میشه!!
> اگه جنابعالی خوده تهران هستی، اگه تعهد دوست داری و با شرایطش تعهد کنار بیایی میتونی تا 1000 و 1500 کشور هم تعهد تهران قبول بشی..

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 69796

----------


## hamed_habibi

سهميه مناطق محروم


40 درصد ظرفيت هر يك از كد رشته هاي دوره روزانه 9 استان محروم شامل استان هاي (ايـلام، بوشهر، چهارمحال و بختياري، سيستان و بلوچستان، كردستان، كرمانشاه، كهكيلويـه و بويراحمـد، لرسـتان، هرمزگان) به داوطلبان بومي خود این استان ها اختصاص دارد.


بر اساس مصوبه شوراي عالي انقلاب فرهنگي و به منظور تأمين نيروي متخصـص اسـتان هـاي ايـلام، بوشهر، چهارمحال و بختياري، سيستان و بلوچستان،كردستان، كرمانشاه، كهكيلويه و بوير احمـد، لرسـتان و هرمزگان در رشته هاي مورد نياز برحسب نظر استانداري هاي اين استانها و بـه تعـداد 500 نفر به نسبت شانس قبولي هر يك از استانها در دانشگاهها تقسيم مي شوند.


سهميه داوطلبان شهرستانهاي جنوب استان كرمان (جيرفت، عنبرآباد، كهنوج، رودبار، قلعه گنج و منوجان) و بخش بشاگرد در استان هرمزگان


بر اساس مصوبه شصتمين جلسه كميته مطالعه و برنامه ريزي آزمون سراسري، داوطلبان بومي شهرستانهاي مذكور كه سه سال آخر تحصيلات دوره متوسطه آنان (سال دوم، سوم و پيش دانشگاهي) در اين شهرستانها يا يكي از بخشهاي تابع آن بوده است، مي توانند كدرشته هاي اختصاصي اين شهرستانها را از بخـش هاي مربوط در اين دفترچه انتخاب کنند.


در صورت پذيرفته شدن در اين كدرشته ها، داوطلبان بايد گواهي مربوط را در زمان ثبت نام به موسسه هایی كه در آن قبول شده اند، ارائه کنند، در غير اين صورت، قبولي آنها لغو مي شود. پذيرفته شدگان مشمول تسهيلات اين طرح بايد متعهد شوند كه به مدت دو برابر مدت تحصيل در مناطق محروم استان خود خدمت کنند.

----------


## eskalis

> فایل پیوست 69796


باشه
داداش هرچی تو میگی زیاد روی نِروَم نرو ،اصن خوش نیسم!!

همه کلان شهرا تعهد خودشون رو دارن ولی بومی ندارن !!بومی مال حومه اون کلان شهراس !! وهربومی میتونه برای همون استان خودش انتخاب رشته کنه!! یعنی بومی زنجان نمیتونه برای بومی تهران انتخاب رشته کنه و بره دانشگاه تهران !!ملتفتی؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 69797


> باشه
> داداش هرچی تو میگی زیاد روی نِروَم نرو ،اصن خوش نیسم!!
> 
> همه کلان شهرا تعهد خودشون رو دارن ولی بومی ندارن !!بومی مال حومه اون کلان شهراس !! وهربومی میتونه برای همون استان خودش انتخاب رشته کنه!! یعنی بومی زنجان نمیتونه برای بومی تهران انتخاب رشته کنه و بره دانشگاه تهران !!ملتفتی؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

تهران زنجان قزوین قم مرکزی سمنان یک قطبن هرکس تواین شهرا باشه شانس قبولیش تو تهران واین شهرا بیشتره.عین محد فاظلی با271 منطقه ساکن سمنان بود
دندون بهشتی اورد اما بقیه زیر صد بودن تهران نیمسال دوم نیاوردن...مناطق محروم هم تو پست بالا توضیح دادم

----------


## hamed_habibi

:Yahoo (9):

----------


## Ali77

جمعبندى كل اين بحثا اين ميشه كه شهرا برا خودشون يه سهميه بومى دارن و از طريق اين سهميه شانس قبولى مردم اون شهر تو دانشگاه همون شهر با رتبه بدتر نسبت به كسانى كه توى اون شهر و يا قطب نيستن ولى رتبه بهترى دارن بيشتره،حالا اين خواست مردم اون شهره كه تو انتخاب رشته مثلا با رتبه ١٥٠٠ تعهدى اون شهرو برن كه در حالت عادى براى مردم غير بومى رتبه بايد زير ٢٠٠ باشه،كه خب يه سرى تعهدات داره،يا اينكه با ١٥٠٠ برن شهرستاناى ديگه بدون تعهد يا اينكه برن مث ادم بخونن زير ٢٠٠ بيارن شهر خودشون برن بى تعهد،درسته؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

​بله ولی علی جان کرج زنجان تهعدی ندارن من الان پرسیدم..ولب بومی درسته من وتو بارتبه 500راحت تر وارد یهشتی میشیم تا کسی ک ازاهواز رتبه 200شده منظورم غی تعهدیه


> جمعبندى كل اين بحثا اين ميشه كه شهرا برا خودشون يه سهميه بومى دارن و از طريق اين سهميه شانس قبولى مردم اون شهر تو دانشگاه همون شهر با رتبه بدتر نسبت به كسانى كه توى اون شهر و يا قطب نيستن ولى رتبه بهترى دارن بيشتره،حالا اين خواست مردم اون شهره كه تو انتخاب رشته مثلا با رتبه ١٥٠٠ تعهدى اون شهرو برن كه در حالت عادى براى مردم غير بومى رتبه بايد زير ٢٠٠ باشه،كه خب يه سرى تعهدات داره،يا اينكه با ١٥٠٠ برن شهرستاناى ديگه بدون تعهد يا اينكه برن مث ادم بخونن زير ٢٠٠ بيارن شهر خودشون برن بى تعهد،درسته؟

----------


## mtbkh

فکنم خیلیا اینجا میدونن من ایران نیستم  :Yahoo (117): 




> خخخ مگه تو افریقایی

----------


## mtbkh

خیلی ممنون بله فهمیدم 

من ماله خوده مشهدم ولی چون دوسال اخر تحصیلمو ایران نبودم منطقه 3 محسوب میشم گفتم شاید منظورش از منطقه محروم همین باشه چون من حتی بدون دبیر درس خوندم دو سال اخر رو خودم بودم و خودم مدرسه ای نبوده حتی در سطح صفرش...ینی زیر خط فقر  :Yahoo (117): 




> ببین هر استانی برای شهرستانهای خودش  پذیرش بومی دارند !! یعنی چی ؟؟
> 
> یعنی اینکه اگه ظرفیت دندون مشهد 10 نفر باشه 3 نفر بومیه یعنی 3 نفر حتمن از شهرستانهاش میگیره و 7 نفر دیگه از خارج استان و هرکی که رتبه بهتری داشته باشه ،ی خرده پیچیده هست براساس تراز میگیرن اون 7 نفر دیگه رو !! اون 3 نفر دیگه بحثشون جداس شاید دیدی یارو جزو همون شهرستاناش بوده و بهترین رتبه توی همون شهرستاناب مشهد 7000 بوده و انتخاب رشته کنه برای بومی مشهد صدرصد قبوله چون بهترین رتبه توی بومیا مشهد بود یعنی برای بومیا تراز مطرح نیست ولی ولاغیر مطرحه!! ولی تعهدی هست این بومی بودن یعنی تا 10 سال باید توی خراسان رضوی و هرجا که خودشون گفتن باید کار کنی و نمیتونی تا ده سال تخصص بگیری !! کلا ی جورایی کارمند دولتی ولی با حقوق مثلا ده الی پونزده میلیون !!! مثل همین پزشک خانواده ها ولی برای دندون نمیدون نمیدونم چی میگن حتمن دندون خانواده  من از راهنمایی انشام و فن بیانم بد بوده نمیدونم خوب رسوندم یا نه  اصن فهمیدی!!چون هم استانی بودی برات ایقد توضی دادم ، وگرنه کلا من این جور پستارو تستی جواب میدم 
> 
> حالا کدوم شهرستان مشهدی؟ منم از شهرستانای مشهدم

----------


## mtbkh

یعنی الان منکه بومی مشهدم با سهمیه منطقه 3 شانس قبولیم بیشتر خواهد شد؟؟




> باشه
> داداش هرچی تو میگی زیاد روی نِروَم نرو ،اصن خوش نیسم!!
> 
> همه کلان شهرا تعهد خودشون رو دارن ولی بومی ندارن !!بومی مال حومه اون کلان شهراس !! وهربومی میتونه برای همون استان خودش انتخاب رشته کنه!! یعنی بومی زنجان نمیتونه برای بومی تهران انتخاب رشته کنه و بره دانشگاه تهران !!ملتفتی؟

----------


## Ali77

> فکنم خیلیا اینجا میدونن من ایران نیستم


اگر افريقا جنوبى باشى كه آمريكاييا از شما محروم ترن،ولى اگر سمتا شمال باشى قضيه فرق ميكنه

----------


## mtbkh

نه افریقای جنوبی نیستم همون طرفای شمال...یعنی فرقی ایجاد میکنه؟



> اگر افريقا جنوبى باشى كه آمريكاييا از شما محروم ترن،ولى اگر سمتا شمال باشى قضيه فرق ميكنه

----------


## Ali77

> نه افریقای جنوبی نیستم همون طرفای شمال...یعنی فرقی ایجاد میکنه؟


نه هرچى باشه از ايران بهتره،منظورم اين بود افريقا جنوبى خيلى پيشرفتس

----------


## mtbkh

این دیگه واقعا جوک بوده پایتخت اینجا وضعش از حالا نمیگم روستاهای ایران ولی از خیلی از شهرستانای ایرانم بدتره...ایران بهشته بخدا 




> نه هرچى باشه از ايران بهتره،منظورم اين بود افريقا جنوبى خيلى پيشرفتس

----------


## Ali77

> این دیگه واقعا جوک بوده پایتخت اینجا وضعش از حالا نمیگم روستاهای ایران ولی از خیلی از شهرستانای ایرانم بدتره...ایران بهشته بخدا


​اميدوار شدم به ايران

----------


## mtbkh

من همیشه میگم اونایی که انقدر عاشق اینور اومدنن حالا چه اروپاش چه هرجا...بیان میبینن واقعا هیچی نیست...فقط صرفا یک عطش و هیجانه زودم میخوابه...ارامشی که ادم توی کشور خودش داره هیچجای دنیا نداره 


شرمنده از دوستان اسپم زیاد دادم  :Yahoo (117): 



> ​اميدوار شدم به ايران

----------


## Dr.AmirHosein

> من چیزی نگفتم که کسی بخواد گوش بده 
> شرایط حال حاضر رو شرح دادم تا کسی که میخواد از الان شروع کنه بدونه کجای کاره و باید به کجا برسه 
> تونستن یا نتونستنش دیگه با خودشون 
> 
> دیگه شرمنده ازت اجازه نگرفتم داش 
> تو کسی نیستی که بخوای برام تعیین تکلیف کنی


اینو گفتم چون خوشم نمیاد ازادمایی که بی منطق و دلیل حرف میزنن....
پ.ن توم اونی نیستی که بخای با دوتا حرف که از بچه ترازخودت یادگرفتی بیای و هی جومنفی بدی...ازطرز افکارت خوشم نمیاد

----------


## hamed_habibi

> اینو گفتم چون خوشم نمیاد ازادمایی که بی منطق و دلیل حرف میزنن....
> پ.ن توم اونی نیستی که بخای با دوتا حرف که از بچه ترازخودت یادگرفتی بیای و هی جومنفی بدی...ازطرز افکارت خوشم نمیاد


امیر جان دعوا نکن من زیاد بحث کردم اخرش فهمیدم هرکس ی عقید ایی داره ..شاید ایشون ازمن موفق تر باشن یا بشن ولی مهم اینه ادم پای عقیدش واسه...انشاااا همه انجمن بیشتر از تلاششون نتیجه بگیرن...منم جز اونا

----------

